# You Tube Videos - Civil PE Review



## civilized_naah (Apr 30, 2013)

I have started to upload some PE Civil related videos to YouTube. The username is BestOnYewTube. There's only a few there now. Will keep uploading them as they get prepped.


----------



## palvarez83 (May 13, 2013)

Thank you for that. I think this will help me for the enviormental portion (which is not what I do). What other topics besides water resources do you plan to upload?


----------



## civilized_naah (May 23, 2013)

Unfortunately, I received a request from NCEES today to take those videos off (and I have done so) since they view them as copyright violation. I was under the impression that I could post the videos because of the 'value-added' aspect, but I could be wrong. I certainly don't consider myself an expert on nuances of copyright law.

In retrospect, I should have asked them before posting them.


----------



## ptatohed (May 23, 2013)

civilized_naah said:


> Unfortunately, I received a request from NCEES today to take those videos off (and I have done so) since they view them as copyright violation. I was under the impression that I could post the videos because of the 'value-added' aspect, but I could be wrong. I certainly don't consider myself an expert on nuances of copyright law.
> 
> In retrospect, I should have asked them before posting them.




c_n, but you could still create videos, right? Just don't use NCEES problems in your examples?


----------



## civilized_naah (May 23, 2013)

Correct! And I will continue to post those - using problems I created myself


----------



## ptatohed (May 23, 2013)

Very cool, thanks.


----------

